
Elephant - Persistent Key-Value store with Full Text Search - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/kennethreitz/elephant
======
JPKab
Seems cool, but the name should be changed. There is already an open source
tool called ElephantDB created my Nathan Marz (Clojure, Big Data, Hadoop guru)

Not trying to be a jerk, I'm just sure that if this were my creation I would
want people to let me know if I was potentially walking into brand confusion.

~~~
broken_symlink
There is also this, <http://common-lisp.net/project/elephant/>

------
ironchef
Wah. I was hoping for something more interesting than S3 for persistence of
the key / values...as kenneth seems to have very novel and interesting takes
on things.

~~~
mcantelon
Unless I'm mistaken, it's using ElasticSearch, not S3. It's, effectively, a
niche ElasticSearch API tailored to key/value storage.

~~~
kodablah
Elastic for the searching, but S3 for the persistence it appears. AWS
credentials are even "expected" per the readme.

~~~
mcantelon
Ah... thanks for the clarification.

------
languagehacker
This basically defines an API for key-value storage. You could actually write
an adapter for MySQL using full text search and MyISAM tables. You wouldn't
want to, but you get what I'm saying.

I was expecting something like a Solr or an ElasticSearch, but this is more an
application that limits what you can get out of a more powerful backend. I
don't see why I would want that other than to encourage devs to become experts
on a key-value store instead of learning the more complex internals. That's
pretty much shooting yourself in the foot in terms of extensibility and
flexibility. Better to know ElasticSearch and use it as a KV store than the
other way around.

------
dangoldin
Very neat idea. I was thinking of something like this to help me offload some
of my content from MongoDB to S3 but was stuck on how to make an efficient
search.

------
PixelPusher
Very cool, would be great to outline why one would use something like as
opposed to say Riak.

~~~
Goranek
To run Riak in production you need 5 servers.

Here all you need it S3(scales indefinitely) + 1 elasticache instance.

~~~
PanMan
Why 5? We have a riak cluster running of 3.

~~~
Goranek
"Here at Basho we want to make sure that your Riak implementations are set up
from the beginning to succeed. While you can use the Riak Fast Track to
quickly set up a 3-node dev/test environment, we recommend that all production
deployments use a minimum of 5 nodes, ensuring you benefit from the
architectural principles that underpin Riak’s availability, fault-tolerance
and scaling properties."

------
frostli
Neat and I love the name! Who said elephants can't be agile & fast?

~~~
StavrosK
Biologists? Physicists? I don't know, who?

------
Goranek
As always Kenneth Reitz did an awesome job.

